# Does this roof need repair?



## jmlinder (Sep 7, 2008)

Based on these pics what is the probability this roof needs replacement soon (0-100%)?

We are looking at buying this home and are concerned that the roof has not been replaced in 20-30 years.  Obviously we will get a professional inspection but, would like to have some idea prior to bidding. The waves and irregularities of the roof, especially in the back concern us. Thanks!

Photos here


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, someone has done something looking like a repair to the porch roof. 
The main roof looks like it can take a little longer until it needs replacement, however ,Only your professional inspector will be able to give you a better grasp of the situation. You need a good www.ashi.com inspector. It is easy to Find one who has been around a while in your area.
A little advice, try not to get overwhelmed on your inspection. Keep in mind you are looking at everything wrong with the house at once and this can get frustrating. Bring a camera, and notepad and take one picture of each issue. This will help you later to make your decisions later. And keep in mind that everything can be fixed in time, not all at once. 
And since  I've only been on thousands of inspections take this with a grain of salt. 

Good luck on your new home, stop in with those problems when you get the place.
 We'll be here.


----------



## handyguys (Sep 8, 2008)

I second the inspection advice - See this thread 
http://www.houserepairtalk.com/showthread.php?t=5181

The porch roof is a DIY or fly by night repair job. There could likely be more wrong than just the shingles. Even the lines of the roof overhang seem weird and ill conceived. 

The roof on the main part is a steep pitch (good for roofs longevity) but it looks like the shingles never sealed properly or they have come unsealed due to high winds maybe. Also, it looks like "3 tabbed" shingles which, these days, are the cheapest thing out there. 

If you buy the house the roof may not necessarily be your first thing to do if it doesn't leak. Just look for shingles missing after a storm and do repairs as you save up. Also, Its my opinion you should rarely put new shingles over old.


----------



## kok328 (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd plan on reshingling over the bay door/window.  The rest of the roof looks fine.


----------



## jmlinder (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the insight. We will definitely get a professional inspection, but sometimes its nice to have some idea beforehand. 

Thanks again!


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 9, 2008)

Post us back to let us know what the outcome was. Good luck.


----------

